# MBuilt Pro - Why not wood chunks?



## thesmokindogs (Jul 2, 2017)

I posted this question earlier but titled it wrong so I got no response. 

The instructions for my MasterBuilt Pro dual fuel cabinet smoker say "NEVER use wood chunks. Chips only". 

There's no explanation given and my inquiring mind wants to know why. I haven't been smoking meat long enough to fully understand all the physics and science of what's going on. 

 On Father's Day, when I initiated my smoker at a (fairly) constant 225°, I had to add chips about every 45-60 minutes. 

In this environment, could the chunks have not burned hot enough or could they have caused creosote to form? I'm just really curious. [emoji]129300[/emoji]

Thanks & happy 4th of July! [emoji]133674693112[/emoji][emoji]127881[/emoji][emoji]133674693112[/emoji]


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 2, 2017)

I use chunks.


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for your response. I'm guessing you have the same smoker?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes. Can't say i am too happy with it (build quality). But it does work with chunks. You probably know this....don't put chunks directly in the tray. They will catch fire.  Use a cast iron pan.


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks! I did not know that. 

This is really my first smoker. A friend gave me a little Brinkmann Smoke 'n' Grill but I've only used it a couple of times. I love the charcoal flavor but the small door is a big pain.

Then my wife bought the MasterBuilt and I've only been using it. I've grilled on the Brinkmann several times and it's fine for that. As I said before I love the flavor charcoal imparts, even with hot dogs. 

Even with my lack of familiarity with smokers in general, though, I can agree with you at least on the fact that the MB Pro seems kind of flimsy. Mine has a chronic issue with the bottom door sticking when the unit is at temperature. Don't know if it's worth it to try adding seals to the doors. 

But overall I've been pretty happy with it. I have a few nit picky issues, the main one being the tank support. It should really fold up when not in use. My wife and I both have banged our shins and scraped our legs on it several times, even knowing that it's there. 

I think it's a good starter smoker, especially at $139, but I can see it not lasting more than a few seasons. 

Thanks again and have a great 4th!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh yeah...the tank bracket is an odd desgin. I had too some encounters with it than ended with swear words for it.

Happy 4th of July. We had our own on the 1st (Canada Day -150). Back in the chain gang today.


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 5, 2017)

LOL! Yeah, it will most definitely expand your vocabulary.


----------



## ericksaint (Jul 6, 2017)

I've used chunks in a cast iron pan since day one. Zero issues. I also never used the tank support, but I have the tank sitting next to the unit on a concrete slab.


----------



## vadersmokes (Jul 6, 2017)

I modified mine with a large aluminum pan that has a lid.  I drilled holes in the front and use a combination of charcoal and wood chunks.  I het lots of smoke and a nice smoke ring


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

Wonder if any of the people that design some of these smokers ever really test them and know how people want to use them?


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 9, 2017)

ErickSaint, you definitely have the right idea! I'm typically not one to ignore safety but the more I use this smoker, the more I want to remove the tank support, too. 
1) Even with the bracket you can't move the smoker with the tank connected without two people. 
2) Even with two people, why would you want to do #1? Disconnect the tank, then move the smoker. 
3) We don't have small children around - or many adults for that matter. Just my wife and me and occasionally a couple, three friends over.
4) And, finally, my smoker's on a paved surface, kind of like a patio near our back door. It seldom moves, and like I said in #2, I disconnect the tank when I'm done cooking anyway. 

Once I'm done with this slab of bacon, the tank bracket's history! 













20170709_133132.jpg



__ thesmokindogs
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 9, 2017)

VaderSmokes said:


> I modified mine with a large aluminum pan that has a lid.  I drilled holes in the front and use a combination of charcoal and wood chunks.  I het lots of smoke and a nice smoke ring



That's a good idea! Could you post a pic of how you prepared your pan?  

I haven't tried charcoal in mine yet. Kinda got spoiled by the propane [emoji]128563[/emoji]

I've mostly done long smokes like shoulders, though, that take friggin forever. Gas is more stable for those long periods, especially once the smoking phase is done. Actually, it's not so much "stable" as convenient. I can get the temp stable and just let it go. 

Anyway, this smoker seems to be pretty stingy with the gas. I did a total of 3 shoulders, with an average cook time of 16 hours each, 8 racks of spareribs, and a slab of bacon and still had gas in the tank. 

Our little grill's tank finally ran out yesterday so I put the partial tank on it and put a full tank on the smoker for the 2nd slab of bacon. (I smoked the two slabs separately to use different wood) 

Also, I have to pick up another bag of charcoal. Had a bag of Royal lump but I'm down to the bottom and it's all tiny pieces that burn through incredibly fast. 

I'll definitely give your idea a try though. Thanks!  













20170708_233113.jpg



__ thesmokindogs
__ Jul 9, 2017





Asian style bacon


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 9, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Wonder if any of the people that design some of these smokers ever really test them and know how people want to use them?



I think that's true for most products nowadays. Wonder if it's someone really interested in the art or just some 40 hour a week drone who's checking off a list on a laminated chart point by point. All the while counting the minutes till quitting time. 

Makes you wonder.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 9, 2017)

This smoker comes with a 90 day warranty (in Canada). That tells a lot about its quality.


----------



## ericksaint (Jul 9, 2017)

thesmokindogs said:


> ErickSaint, you definitely have the right idea! I'm typically not one to ignore safety but the more I use this smoker, the more I want to remove the tank support, too.
> 1) Even with the bracket you can't move the smoker with the tank connected without two people.
> 2) Even with two people, why would you want to do #1? Disconnect the tank, then move the smoker.
> 3) We don't have small children around - or many adults for that matter. Just my wife and me and occasionally a couple, three friends over.
> ...



I built this stand last week. The tank usually sits on the ground somewhere around that small table when I'm using it. And is stored in the garage when I'm not. 













20170709_125700.jpg



__ ericksaint
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 11, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Wonder if any of the people that design some of these smokers ever really test them and know how people want to use them?



I think that's true for most products nowadays. Wonder if it's someone really interested in the art or just some 40 hour a week slob who's checking off a list on a laminated chart point by point.


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 11, 2017)

ErickSaint said:


> I built this stand last week. The tank usually sits on the ground somewhere around that small table when I'm using it. And is stored in the garage when I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That's great! You can't get much sturdier than 4x4s!


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 11, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> This smoker comes with a 90 day warranty (in Canada). That tells a lot about its quality.



I think it's the same in the US. FWIW, I bought the Home Depot's extended warranty for about $10. It covers up to a replacement for one year.


----------



## vadersmokes (Jul 11, 2017)

thesmokindogs said:


> That's a good idea! Could you post a pic of how you prepared your pan?  View media item 541696View media item 541697View media item 541698View media item 541699


----------



## ericksaint (Jul 11, 2017)

thesmokindogs said:


> Wow! That's great! You can't get much sturdier than 4x4s!



The stand was purpose built to be big and heavy. I live in a big city and my yard is right on an alley. I wanted a deterrent in case anybody thought about trying to liberate it from my yard. I figure if they go through the trouble to get it now, maybe they deserve it. Lol. 













20170704_154808.jpg



__ ericksaint
__ Jul 11, 2017


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 11, 2017)

ErickSaint said:


> The stand was purpose built to be big and heavy. I live in a big city and my yard is right on an alley. I wanted a deterrent in case anybody thought about trying to liberate it from my yard. I figure if they go through the trouble to get it now, maybe they deserve it. Lol.



I hear you! We're in a suburb of Buffalo NY and the last 5 years have seen such theft increase 500%. Sad, sad times we live in.


----------

